# SureFire A2 replacement bulb?



## RichS (Sep 19, 2017)

Anyone know where I can get a replacement bulb for my SureFire A2? I don't see them for sale over at Lumensfactory anymore.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 19, 2017)

RichS said:


> Anyone know where I can get a replacement bulb for my SureFire A2? I don't see them for sale over at Lumensfactory anymore.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Looks like they have an upgrade coming. You might want to drop Mark a line at [email protected] and ask if they have any left that you could purchase. Never hurts to ask. If they are far enough along on the replacement maybe you could beta it for them.


----------



## mk2rocco (Sep 19, 2017)

The tad customs bipin adapters are very nice. I recommend you check them out


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Sep 20, 2017)

I also recommend the Tad Customs A2 Bi Pin socket. 

http://tadcustoms.com/a2-bi-pin-socket.htm

You have 3 bulb Options for this socket. The A4812 is very comparable to the original A2 bulb brightness. 
There is an Option getting the A2 Bi Pin socket with all 3 bulb Options. For testing it is perfect, if you are not sure what bulb is the corret one you like. This is the best was IMO.


----------



## 1pt21 (Sep 20, 2017)

Timothybil said:


> Looks like they have an upgrade coming.



Do you know any more details, or are you just going off the site saying "Coming Soon" (reasonable assumption, just curious)??

Thanks!!!



And to add: YES, TAD Customs bi-pin adapters have been very good to me, I have quite a few A2's


----------



## teak (Sep 20, 2017)

Another vote for tads bipin adaptor and bulbs. The 3712 is my favorite. Tad (no pun intended) brighter then ma02 and seems to run longer.


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 21, 2017)

1pt21 said:


> Do you know any more details, or are you just going off the site saying "Coming Soon" (reasonable assumption, just curious)??
> 
> Thanks!!!


Just assuming. I am also assuming that the new versions will be LED, but that is just a guess. They did the same kind of thing when the replaced the three mode emitters on their drop ins with the current XP-L ones. The sad thing is the new versions are all only single mode. IIRC, that is because there wasn't room to add the three mode hardware and software in the drivers.
Having been around here for a while, I can state that a lot of users were very happy with the bi-pin adapters mentioned.


----------



## 1pt21 (Sep 21, 2017)

Timothybil said:


> Just assuming. I am also assuming that the new versions will be LED, but that is just a guess. They did the same kind of thing when the replaced the three mode emitters on their drop ins with the current XP-L ones. The sad thing is the new versions are all only single mode. IIRC, that is because there wasn't room to add the three mode hardware and software in the drivers.



Gotcha, thanks! Well if they do go LED I guess I would consider a warm tint one. That would actually be kind of sweet come to think of it!


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 21, 2017)

1pt21 said:


> Gotcha, thanks! Well if they do go LED I guess I would consider a warm tint one. That would actually be kind of sweet come to think of it!


One nice thing, almost if not all of their LED drop ins have a choice of Neutral White or 90+CRI. And their CRI is a nice tint too.


----------



## RichS (Sep 23, 2017)

Awesome, thanks so much guys! One socket and bulb from Tad Customs on the way!

:twothumbs


----------

